# Another Sherbert moment.



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I know people say don't compare but sometimes its the little things that a new cat does that reminds you of something you lost cat did. So bear with me, I like to remember the good things and this I had to share.

The other day I went out shopping and happened to bring back 3 packages of kitty treats, (I use hard shell cat treats when training the dogs as they do not crush underfoot when doing "leave it") Of course everyone had to have a few, even the dogs... After filling the treat toys, passing out bites ect. I put all the treats in a drawer at the kitty feeding counter. They have a free standing island they get fed on to keep the dogs out. Well I heard a bit of noise a few minutes later and my OH and I looked in to see Gypsy looking over the edge of the counter trying her best to paw open the drawer. after several minutes my OH looked at me and said "If that was Sherbert that drawer would have been open in 3 seconds flat". Sherbert would put a paw on the handle and ease it open, then turn around step backwards gingerly working his back paws into the crack of the drawer then flex his legs pushing the drawer open. It was always so funny t watch, needless to say he always got a treat.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

But how long did it take Sherbert to first figure out how a drawer worked?
Sounds like Sherbert was both patient and persistent. 
It can take a cat a long time figure things out but once they do watch out, if Gypsy ever figures it out she'll open every drawer in the house.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Sherbert had a long life to figure things out. He was my Problem Solver of the bunch. Gypsy is a curious young one who is well on her way to figuring out new things.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Awww! Kitty genius! I love the image - carefully turning around to stick a back paw in...Thanks for sharing another tidbit about Sherbert. I hope he's purring with pride wherever he is over the rainbow bridge! 

Fran


----------

